# Anyone riding in SC?



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Hey I'm looking to get together with some folks to do some riding. If you're in the upper SC or maybe even the lower NC area let me know. Pm me.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Still looking


----------



## 08brutefourplay (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm from down on the coast of SC near myrtle beach i dont think there many SC guys on Herr though


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm gonna try and get a group to ride caw next weekend


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I could possibly make the weekend after that but not this next one. I've got a free 2 day pass to CAW that I need to use too!


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea my boys can't go next weekend but as soon as we figure out when I'll let ya know


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

We ride in elizabethtown nc


----------



## docholloway83 (Mar 7, 2012)

We are going riding this sunday if you are still looking. Im in the upstate of SC. I think we are going to gaffney to go riding.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Why dont y'all come to creekbottom the 5-8th of july..huge ride from what im hearing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

